# Question About Acrylic "floating" solution



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So I have acrylic paints that I used for my Pumpkinrot...while going to WalMart last night I saw this stuff called "Acryllic Floating Solution"...does anyone know what the heck that is?


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

If it's a clear solution,sounds like clear pigment carrier.Used to thin down acrylic opaque & transparent paints for airbrushing & /or "extending" a color to a slighly lighter hue.Using water to thin down breaks down it's bonding properties,a clear carrier thins it but allows minimum breakdown & bonding capabilities.
Or it could be for painting the rubber ducky in the bathtub........:googly:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, I don't see much use in all that other stuff, but Mr. Duck could sure use a touchup...


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Dark Lord said:


> Or it could be for painting the rubber ducky in the bathtub........:googly:


Funny you should mention rubby duckies...since I am known to carry a black devil duck with me whenever I travel...don't ask, I'm odd like that


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

frstvamp1r said:


> Funny you should mention rubby duckies...since I am known to carry a black devil duck with me whenever I travel...don't ask, I'm odd like that


OH NO, an ODD person on this forum...!!  Someone call for help,Darkwing Duck,help us........
Or better.......any NORMAL persons here???!!??? :googly:
I.m abbie, abbie-normal..........:googly:


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

floating solution is a solution added to paint to keep it wet longer for shading and highlighting, and to provide more transparency. It is used alot by decorative and tole painters, mostly on flat surfaces to give it a more dimenional feel.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

DarkLord- Darkwing Duck help us???!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Bethene said:


> DarkLord- Darkwing Duck help us???!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Bethene said:


> floating solution is a solution added to paint to keep it wet longer for shading and highlighting, and to provide more transparency. It is used alot by decorative and tole painters, mostly on flat surfaces to give it a more dimenional feel.


Ah, ok, well then the guy at the store was wrong then and I am glad I didn't get it. I was looking for Airbrush Medium which is used to thin out Acrylic paint so that it can be airbrushed. The guy at the store said "I think it's the same stuff", but in the bottle it was pretty thick, almost like Karo Syrup consistency.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

thinning medium is very watery & may have a little milky look to it but dries clear.I use AutoAir waterbased paint system,it is designed for airbrush & i also use it on all my props,latex "skinned" skellies,etc.Check AutoAir.com's web site,they have alot of places that sell it. It is fair priced & i don't have to deal with toxic fumes & water clean ups a plus !
Most acrylic paint co have a med for thinning/airbrush use,you can use water to thin,but only like 5-10 percent max & run it through a fine screen (pipe screens from smoke shops) to help catch clot pieces will help for airbrush useage.


----------

